# Rick Carlisle’s coaching style has evolved over time



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

> *Rick Carlisle’s coaching style has evolved over time*
> 
> The Mavs play a preseason game tonight at Indiana, Carlisle’s home base for four initially successful, then highly chaotic, seasons. On Thursday it’s the Detroit Pistons, Carlisle’s first head coaching job, a roaring success before it flamed out after just two seasons.
> 
> ...


http://www.star-telegram.com/287/story/975110.html


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Frankly, I am quite tired of coach shuffling in NBA.

It's time somebody bring in a coach from little league.




<---- little league coach


----------

